# XBOX 360 Broken, Won't Turn On



## e-pinestreet (Jan 18, 2009)

xBox 360 Broken, Won't Turn On

Hey, I'm having major problems with my xbox 360 and I'm going to give all the info I can think of that is potentially helpful to solve the problem:

I have been playing my xbox 360 a TON for the last few days (as I was home sick) and in addition to all this gameplay I recently integrated my xbox 360 with my windows xp computer so I could play my own music during gameplay.

Earlier today, I was playing GTA IV online, and the console had been powered on for a LONG TIME with no rest. My telephone then rang. The phone is located right next to the xbox 360, so when I walked over to pick up the phone, I slightly nudged (and I mean slightly) the 360 and the tv that it was connected to.

Suddenly, the xbox 360 mysteriously powered off... just about the MOMENT I nudged it, and I BARELY tapped it.

I immediately tried to turn it back on, and the red ring of death appeared. The top right quadrant of the ring was not lit up, but the rest was red.

I went on the internet and looked for ways to fix the problem, and I found out about something called the towel method. (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAyq39S33... I decided to try it.

I unplugged everything but the power, and wrapped up my 360 in 3 towels. I turned it on, and let it sit for about 45-60 seconds before I realized that I forgot to take out the hard drive.

I unwrapped it, turned it off, took out the hard drive. I wrapped it up again, turned it on. I turned it off by accident. I pressed the power button to turn it back on once more, and it wouldn't turn back on.

I noticed that the power brick was also off, so I flipped the circuit breaker, plugged and re-plugged the brick into the outlet, and basically did everything possible to make sure that the reason the power brick wouldn't turn on had nothing to do with a lack of electricity getting to it.

Now I'm stuck, and very frustrated with an xbox that not only has the red ring of death, but won't even power on. Not to mention a power brick that won't turn on.

Also, I've been on hold with 1-800-4-MY-XBOX for an hour and 40 minutes. Nothing but halo-themed waiting music. :down::down::down::down::down::down::down::down:


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

the RRoD is a very common problem, quite easy to fix too, its not only the soldering so that trick probably wont work all of the time, you need to open it up and fix the X-clamps on the back heres a much more extensive guide than just a towel http://www.daejavoo.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=63 , not just reset the soldering, however, not turning on is another problem... not sure what to suggest


----------



## windgod14 (Oct 8, 2008)

STOP, not all red lights are same problem...look here

http://forums.techguy.org/games/769776-xbox-360-3-red-lights.html

enjoy the guide to fixing all kinds of issue with it


----------



## Masta Squidge (Jul 29, 2007)

Top right ring only is not red ring of death... And the "towel" method will in most cases make it worse. It only works by chance on most people's units because it causes the heatsink solder to heat up (melt) again and the heatsink will shift back into place. On others it totally falls off and makes it worse.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://forums.techguy.org/members/407665-mxbolno2011.html

Is this you as well?


----------



## Masta Squidge (Jul 29, 2007)

AcaCandy said:


> http://forums.techguy.org/members/407665-mxbolno2011.html
> 
> Is this you as well?


Is that who as well?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Is that YOU as well? It appears that there are two user names registered here, posting from your same computer.


----------



## Masta Squidge (Jul 29, 2007)

That shouldnt be possible. While there are multiple PCs in this house, I am the one here to takes care of anything regarding a computer problem. It is NOT me as well, as I have used this handle since xbox live first released to the public, and have never changed it.

The only exception is when i had to get a new live account and changed it to IMasta SquidgeI.

It sounds like an error on the server's end, that or someone is using my wireless, which is highly improbable. I seriously doubt that someone who could get onto a secure (well, from an average user standpoint) wireless connection and would need to post here.

You say its the same computer? Is that for sure or is it just the same IP address? Because if anyone was on my computer my home alarm would have been going off xD


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I sent him/her a message  guess we'll see if they know  Wish I could help with the XBox, but, know nothing about them


----------

